# Weed in my neighbors yard creeping into mine



## bayou1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Haven't seen this before. Any guesses?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Hard to tell exactly....Maybe purslane


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

You could use triclopyr or carefully paint the leaves with gly.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

Burr Clover? Does it have a yellow flower?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

I call that spurge.


----------



## ryboturf (Jul 30, 2020)

Lespedeza - https://extension.uga.edu/publications/detail.html?number=B1395


----------

